# Has Dolby Digital Gone??



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I am sure I was previously getting Dolby Digital on, at least, many of the HD channels. Now my surround sound system is not detecting DD5.1 at all just pro-logic. 

Using optical connection.

Currently Film4 HD indicating only pro-logic, If I press info and go to sound, It shows 1. MPEG1, 2 Dolby Digital but making the change makes no difference.

Maybe a reboot would fix it but I have other recordings going on?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Now my surround sound system is not detecting DD5.1 at all just pro-logic.


Took the chance to reboot at the top of the hour. DD5.1 working again.

Another bug for them to fix though


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Wasn't aware that any channels on VM were in DD5.1. Don't suppose there's many. Just the Sky Movies channels, and Film4, I assume?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

BBC HD does it occasionally.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

ESPN HD is 5.1, at least for the EPL football games.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

All hd channels should be Dolby digital, however not all shows will be 5.1. 

Many times on BBC you will just see DD 2.0


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> BBC HD does it occasionally.


I was surprised and slightly disappointed that I could not get DD for the F1. As a test I just undeleted it and sure enough it is there, I just didn't know to reboot. I actually think it has been quite a few days since it broke.

After the reboot, I think all the HD channels are DD except ITV rather than just pro-logic before reboot.


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Dolby Digital appears on a lot of HD channels as far as I've seen (obviously depending on content) - I managed to "break" mine by mucking with the output settings and the scart stuff - reboot fixed it


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Wasn't aware that any channels on VM were in DD5.1. Don't suppose there's many. Just the Sky Movies channels, and Film4, I assume?


Along with the HD movie channels, HD versions of sky 1, sky living, E4, C4, Film 4, BBC 1, BBC HD, FX, Discovery and MTVN all broadcast DD 5.1 on certain proogrammes. I think I've seen 5.1 on channel 5 and Syfy but a while ago, so not sure on those.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

geekspeak said:


> Took the chance to reboot at the top of the hour. DD5.1 working again.
> 
> Another bug for them to fix though


Might have been due to the code download. some of the settings changed in the sound menu.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

passingbat said:


> Along with the HD movie channels, HD versions of sky 1, sky living, E4, C4, Film 4, BBC 1, BBC HD, FX, Discovery and MTVN all broadcast DD 5.1 on certain proogrammes. I think I've seen 5.1 on channel 5 and Syfy but a while ago, so not sure on those.


Should the guide data indicate what is being broadcast in full 5.1 ?
Watched something from Film4HD last night and only got DD2.0 but not sure if that's what it should have been anyway.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

jonphil said:


> Should the guide data indicate what is being broadcast in full 5.1 ?
> Watched something from Film4HD last night and only got DD2.0 but not sure if that's what it should have been anyway.


It would help if the guide said what the audio format is.

I can work it out from the display on my amp. If it is DD 2.0 the amp automatically applies 'Dolby PL11 Movie'. if it is in 5.1, the amp display shows 'Dolby digital'


----------



## bwilless (Dec 22, 2006)

This bug is pretty bad. TiVo sells the THX system, but you have to reboot the TiVo to restore Dolby functionality. To make things even worse, there is not a software reboot option, so how do you perform the reboot?


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

bwilless said:


> This bug is pretty bad. TiVo sells the THX system, but you have to reboot the TiVo to restore Dolby functionality. To make things even worse, there is not a software reboot option, so how do you perform the reboot?


There is a software reboot option


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

I recently noticed that ALL audio output on one of my XL's was PCM 2.0. I thought that was strange and played the game (NBC Sunday Night Football) back on another XL (via network connection) and it was indeed DD5.1! A reboot solved the problem, but I wondered what had caused it in the first place. I'm sure that it's some sort of software bug! I have an idea of what it might be, but haven't tested my theory yet. I had been watching huluplus the night before and noticed that the shows were only 2.0. I wondered if the TiVo had become "stuck" in that mode somehow while I was watching and never came out of it! I'll report back when (or if!) I ever get around to testing my theory!


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Steve5424 said:


> All hd channels should be Dolby digital, however not all shows will be 5.1.
> 
> Many times on BBC you will just see DD 2.0


ITV1 HD seem to output in PCM.


----------

